
Whoever picked Mediums category images did a horrible job - vuyani
https://i.imgur.com/y3YQiyU.jpg
======
lucideer
This appears to be header images taken from popular or random recent articles
within that category, rather than an image specifically chosen to represent
the entire category.

e.g. For Climate Change they're showing the header for
[https://medium.com/invironment/an-army-of-ocean-farmers-
on-t...](https://medium.com/invironment/an-army-of-ocean-farmers-on-the-
frontlines-of-the-blue-green-economic-revolution-d5ae171285a3)

------
vuyani
Sorry couldn't post the link, it was part of the sign-up wizard.

